# Red Creek Mudfest



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone going to Red Creek this weekend for Mudfest? It's supposed to be beautiful weather! 

Donna


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Well be there, can't wait


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Make sure you come by and say "Hi". I'm doing the event tshirts and will be setup by the registeration table at the snack shack.

Donna


----------

